

This Entrepreneur Raised $300,000 By Wearing Dad’s Wool Shirt For 100 Days - starpilot
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1682002/this-24-year-old-entrepreneur-raised-300000-by-wearing-dad-s-wool-shirt-for-100-days

======
hardwaresofton
Isn't this another misuse of Kickstarter?

